# Watching football on Maui



## LJT (Sep 5, 2011)

Will be at WKORV in two weeks and Cowboy crazy DH will need to catch the game.  Any suggestions for great viewing?  I think the games are early there so don't know if sports bars will be open.....


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 5, 2011)

First, why would your DH want to ruin a vacation in Maui by watching the Cowboys?  Just kidding!  I am a 49ers fan and have done the same thing.  The nice thing about watching in Hawaii is as you mentioned, the games are early if they aren't played on the west coast.  I think I would just watch the game from my room.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Skittles1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I went to Maui on my honeymoon, and my husband's first priority when we got there was to find a place to watch the Eagles on Monday night football.  We went to a sports bar in the Whaler Village, I believe.  The following Sun, the game came on at like 7:30 am, so we just watched it in our room, and then still had the whole day afterwards.  I almost wish the games were on that early here, so Sundays wouldn't completely revolve around football.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know why but I especially like watching football while on a winter beach vacation. Especially when its early in the morning in Maui, it makes it seem special to me. Moose Mcgillicuddy serves breakfast so they would be open. 

I'm sure there are a few other sports bar that would have it.


----------



## am1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Who wants to watch football on Sundays regardless of where you are?  Unless you are in Asia or Europe.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh, I just love posters who wander in to interject their opinion of why you're stupid and then don't even bother to answer the OP. 

To answer your question:  You're correct that if it's an early game (1pm on the East coast), sports bars may not be open when the game starts, but they'll be open by the time the later game starts.  It's been my experience that locals love their sports as much as we do, and have adjusted their lifestyle to match.  As they say, it's noon somewhere!

FYI, a very short walk to the north of WKORV is Honua Kai, a brand spanking new development, with an open air bar/restaurant called  "Duke's."  That'd be my recommendation. 

One of my fondest memories is watching the 2010 Superbowl on the lawn next to the pool at Westin St. John.  I entered a raffle and won free dinner for the four of us!  Too bad Pittsburgh won.


----------



## LJT (Sep 6, 2011)

*Football watching*



LisaRex said:


> Oh, I just love posters who wander in to interject their opinion of why you're stupid and then don't even bother to answer the OP.
> 
> To answer your question:  You're correct that if it's an early game (1pm on the East coast), sports bars may not be open when the game starts, but they'll be open by the time the later game starts.  It's been my experience that locals love their sports as much as we do, and have adjusted their lifestyle to match.  As they say, it's noon somewhere!
> 
> ...



Thanks LisaRex for my laugh   We have watched the Cowboys all over the states and the world - it makes a great vacation memory meeting the Cowboy fans (and enemies) from all over.  Mexico is great because they love the Vaqueros there!  In Madrid we had to resort to watching on my laptop but hopefully we can catch it at Dukes or one of the other spots.    thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## nygiants11991 (Sep 6, 2011)

As you can see by my username, I am not a Cowboys fan at all, but do love the sport.  I was in the same delimma back in 08, when my Giants beat the Patriots.  I had to pay for everyone to change their flight so I wouldn't miss the game.   It was worth every penny!!!  We were island hopping from Maui to Oahu!!  The only thing better than watching your team win, is being on vacation and watching them WIN!!!!

I hope you find a great comfy spot to watch your team!!!


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 6, 2011)

Gosh, I wish I could remember the name of the place. Surely someone will pipe in. There is a brew pub North of Kaanapali and not far from Napili (iirc) on the ocean side of the road in a shopping center with a McDonalds visible from the highway. I believe they have breakfast as well as the usual assortment of pub food and adult potables. My guess is they are quite versed on being 5-6 hours ahead of most East Coast games.

It's just 2-3 (ish) miles N. of the W. Maui airport.

Jim Ricks


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 6, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Gosh, I wish I could remember the name of the place. Surely someone will pipe in. There is a brew pub North of Kaanapali and not far from Napili (iirc) on the ocean side of the road in a shopping center with a McDonalds visible from the highway. I believe they have breakfast as well as the usual assortment of pub food and adult potables. My guess is they are quite versed on being 5-6 hours ahead of most East Coast games.
> 
> It's just 2-3 (ish) miles N. of the W. Maui airport.
> 
> Jim Ricks



That would be Maui Brewing Company.


----------



## am1 (Sep 6, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> Oh, I just love posters who wander in to interject their opinion of why you're stupid and then don't even bother to answer the OP.



It was a joke.  Kind of like the NFL.  Lighten up.


----------



## siesta (Sep 6, 2011)

am1 said:


> It was a joke.  Kind of like the NFL.  Lighten up.


 i didnt get the joke .. do asians and europeans like american football?


----------



## K&PFitz (Sep 7, 2011)

How about the beachfront sports bar at WKORV-N?  There were lots of people watching football there when we were there, although I'm not sure how early it opens.

I also like the idea of Duke's.  Maui Brewing is a good choice, too.  We really liked their beers.  Unfortunately, the day we were there, we got their one bad waiter.  He was just wandering around lost.  Perhaps he was overtired, but if the other servers hadn't helped out, we would have never gotten out food or drinks.  He's probably been fired by now. I hope.


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 7, 2011)

The boys are early risers and us girls like to sleep in until 8 or 9.  Especially the first day when you have jet lag.  I was glad the football games were early. 

The guys started watching golf at 5 a.m. and continued on with the football game.  By lunch time they were a little tipsy because you cant watch football without a beer.   

Everything was good.  Its what a vacation in Hawaii is all about.


----------



## dls0210 (Dec 12, 2011)

Found this thread while doing a search and wondering if anyone has any other suggestions to add.

We will be at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club in Kaanapali from 12/26 - 12/31 and want to watch some college football bowl games, specifically the Holiday Bowl on 12/28 at 3:00 pm Hawaii time (gotta watch our Texas Longhorns). 

I was thinking of walking to Hula Grill in Whalers Village and get a seat at the bar to watch it.  But it's been many years since I've been there, so I'm wondering if I remember correctly on whether they have a TV there or not.  And perhaps music will overpower the sound of the TV?   Any thoughts on that?

Someone in this thread mentioned Duke's.  Has that turned out to be a good place to watch sports?   We'd prefer to not have to drive to Maui Brewing Co.  Walking would be a better option for us as I'm sure alcohol will be consumed during the game.  

This thread was from September, so I'm hoping someone who has been there more recently will have some suggestions.   Mahalo!!!


----------



## LJT (Dec 16, 2011)

*watching football*

We ended up watching the game at Longboards at the Marriott.  The bar wasn't open but they had the games on the TV's playing all day.  It was great!  We had the seats to ourselves and we just walked to the pool bar to get drinks.  Duke's has TV's as well and might be a bit closer.  Not sure what time the games are on in Hawaii - that is the tricky part as most of the bars aren't open that early.  Good Luck and go Horns!


----------

